# Hypnotherapy Maintenance?



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

We were all talking in chat last Sunday about what we do once we finish the tapes. Eric said he practices self-hypnosis, and it got me thinking about what I do.I know definitely that I do it when I start feeling a little crampy, or if I have back pain. I just lay quietly on my bed, close my eyes and do some visualization. And then, quite often when going to sleep, I'll try to relax the way Mike has taught us on his tapes.It would be nice if I could get myself into the habit of doing this on a regular basis, for just a few minutes a day. It probably would help to avoid a lot of the daily tensions!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi jean,I agree. Once you get it to be a part of your life, it is just routine.Persevere, you've done it at least once and succeeded, you can do it again







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, I will add some more thoughts on this soon. But try practicing 15 minutes a day, using Mike's techniques whenever you have time in the day to do this. I also think tightening the abdomen excersises a couple times a day will help with this also. I will however post more on this and what we can do for continued improvement.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

This question is probably adressed to either Eric or Mike. Do you think that's it's a good idea to go through the 100 day program all over again in a couple of years after finishing the tapes? I ask this because I wonder if one might forget what's on the tapes after a few years and the symptoms might start to return slowly. Or are the improvements permanent once they have been achieved?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Victor,The program is an investment in yourself, it is designed to help your subcon to retainquiete alot of what you hear during the scheduled days. However to go through it again at a later stage would reinforce what you had learned. I doubt you will ever forget though, but reinforcement is good.Some listeners like to listen to their favourite tracks after they have finished the program, to help unwind or sleep etc.Down to the individual ultimately but a reinforcement after a few years would be a good thing, if the individual thought it was needed. Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

I am repeating the program on Mike's advice, although I do not stik to the strict timetable that there is for the first 100 days and I do listen to which ever tape I think will be most useful on that day (I particularly like sides 2 and 3). This has helped me maintainthe good work done by the first 100 days, and after all, a little extra relaxation never hurt anyone, and if you need help to do it, then use help!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Everyone okay on the managing level? Anyone using the gut relaxation breathing technique from the other thread? When you think your okay, keep going and when you feeling kind of down keep working on it and give yourself positive reinforcements. If anyone needs support let me know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

